# Recommend -- 2-3 monitor Linux workstation



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Have a need to cobble something together for a user that uses Linux and is monitor happy. Currently doing a dual monitor spread for them via a notebook that supports such under Debian derivative.

Two monitors just aren't cutting and it screen resolution isn't high enough for the user.

Anyone running a three or four monitor setup under a Debian distro?

Looking for desktop/workstation recommendations, prefer something not new. Used/refurb is fine  

Need a video card recommendation also.  All this monitor space is mainly for desktop stuff and minimal graphic editing (Gimp).  No gaming or anything.

Thanks!


----------



## nocom (Jun 9, 2013)

no more info


----------



## drmike (Jun 9, 2013)

Lots of blah ha on that reddit thread.

Still seems like a cobble parts and hack it to work sort of thing.

In Windows it's plug and play and can even use those nifty USB connected monitors.   Yeah, Linux still has a way to go on the desktop for power user scenarios.


----------



## nocom (Jun 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Lots of blah ha on that reddit thread.



yes truth


----------



## willie (Jun 18, 2013)

Use big monitors. I use a 27" Dell U2713 (2560x1440) at work and it's fantastic. It's plugged into a Thinkpad T530 notebook using the mini-displayport connector. I can use the laptop screen simultaneously but rarely bother. I rarely feel like I need more screen space with the Dell on the desk.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 18, 2013)

I just use some cheap HP monitors, 22" I think, from Wal-Mart. Have two at the moment, desk isn't large enough to support anymore. Video card supports up to 4, so I'd like to (eventually) have a better/un-needed setup. Only complaint is I'd like thinner edges on the monitors so the physical cap between the visual screens is not as wide. There is like a 3/4" plastic border around both monitors, would like them to be more seamless than that.

As for the OS, CrunchBang/Debian does the job.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Video card supports up to 4, so I'd like to (eventually) have a better/un-needed setup.
> 
> As for the OS, CrunchBang/Debian does the job.


Which video card are you using @MannDude?  What's the screen resolution of each monitor?  Nice to replicate other folks successes


----------

